# Seeking advice for pretzel buns



## inchrisin (Jan 20, 2016)

I've been making pretzels about once a month.  I'm infatuated.  I've recently tried to make hotdog buns and sandwich buns out of pretzel dough.  It's good, but it's a little too heavy for most of the sandwiches that I'm making.  Is there a way to lighten up the texture of pretzels?  

I'm using Sir Alton's recipe as a baseline:  
Homemade Soft Pretzels Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 20, 2016)

A friend of mine makes gluten free pretzel buns. She uses a spray bottle to which she adds baking soda and sprays the buns while they are cooking, flips them over. When she pulls them from the oven, she sprays them again and then sprinkles with pretzel salt. Don't know if that will help or not.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 20, 2016)

Powerplantop posted his recipe for Pretzel Buns last year, on this thread:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f153/pretzel-hamburger-buns-92652.html

They're very good, and I've been wanting to give them a try again. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 22, 2016)

Pretzel buns is what you get if you have your panties in a twist!


----------



## inchrisin (Jan 24, 2016)

Yikes!


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Soft Pretzels, Yummmm!!!!! I will try this.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 9, 2016)

It seems a delicious recipe. In addition to this I just want to suggest you not to use cheap parchment paper.


----------

